# goodbye Commander Bun-Bun



## Nancy McClelland

June 23rd was and always will be a sad day for us. Our very first rescued Rabbit, Commander Bun-Bun was very sick, and passed away despite all of our efforts. We had her for a very wonderful six plus years, so we guess she wasn't a youngster, but it was still hard. She's had a problem with GI Stasis in the past a couple of times, but this time she just didn't recover no matter what we and our wonderful Vet staff tried to do. We will always remember her as a 5 pund bundle of alpha Rabbit. Whenever you went into "her" room, she would run over to you and grunt just to let you know she was the boss. When she was out and about, she lay right at our feet if we were sitting in a chair watching television or using the computer. She would race around the house like a fur covered missile jumping and kicking and make banked turns off of the furniture. Her favorite spot was in front of the sliding door were she could see everything in the backyard and the family room. She will always be rememberd by us as the rabbit that started up our rescue efforts and will be greatly missed--but we will always cherish the many memories we have of our "Commander". Larry & Nancy


----------



## tonyshuman

She sounds like she had quite a personality! What a wonderful bunny to have in your life for 6 years full of sassiness, foot cuddles, and speeding around the house! You are blessed to have known her and she was blessed to have a family like yours.

Binky free, Commander Bun-Bun. :bunnydance:


----------



## cheryl

I'm so sorry for your loss.

It's hard when they do leave our lives... when they leave us for the Rainbow Bridge..they leave this big bunny shapedhole in our hearts....that seem's to stay there forever.

But it's sounds like Miss Commander Bun Bun had a good life with you...she sounded like she was such a character..and so well loved and spoiled.

She's looking down on you..remembering all the love and good time'sthat you had shown her.

Rest in peace sweet one

Cherylink iris:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you have some terrific memories of your dear friend.

Binky-free dear Commander Bun-Bun:rainbow:


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry.

...binky free Commander Bun-Bun

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Michaela

Oh, I am so sorry Nancy and Larry.:tears2: Commander Bun-Bun sounds like she was a very special bunny. 

Binky free little lady. :rainbow:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I know how hard it is. I've lost two myself. Oddly enough, my first one was named Bun Bun and I later started calling him Commander Bun Bun, how weird is that? Hopefully, my BunBun has taken your Commander Bun-Bun under his wing.

She does sound to have had the best personality ever.

RIP Commander Bun-Bun:rainbow:


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so very sorry for your loss. 

Sounds like she had quite a special personality, that made her Commander Bun Bun. She had six wonderful, very loving years with you and went to the bridge knowing how much she was loved by you and Larry.

ink iris:


----------



## Maureen Las

It sounds like she had a wonderful and happy life with you. 

So sorry that she had to leave .......................


----------



## Pet_Bunny

The first is always the hardest. You gave her a life time of love and happiness.

Binky free Commander. ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

She wasn't our first to pass this veil, but it doesn't become any easier--we think each time is a little bit harder, as you lose a piece of yourself. Sort of like having some of your time stolen away. Commander Bun-Bun was our first ever rabbit. She was the one that started us rescuing rabbits from the grisly edge at various so called animal "shelters". Plus, she had such a unique personality. When she was out and about and you walked into her room, she would run over to you and grunt and stare, just to let you know who was the boss. She was truly our "commander"--thanks for the note of sympathy, it helped a lot. Larry and Nancy


----------



## LuvaBun

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. She sounds as though she was quite the character and knew what she wanted. I'm pleased that she had a wonderful life with you, and was loved and cared for.

God bless, Commander Bun - Bun

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

like to thank everyone for their sympathy. It's still hard to believe our "commander" is gone. She was one tough little bunny girl, always in charge of the room and never at a loss to let you know she was the boss. We still look at her pictures every day and tell her how much we miss her. I have read several other posts here on the "bridge" and my heart goes out to everyone that loses a fur baby--no matter how much we try, even with the help of rabitt-savvy vet staffs, we can't win them all. Thanks again everyone--Larry


----------



## Nancy McClelland

hi my little girl--just added some pictures of you so everyone can see what we've been missing these many months. This is still very hard for us. Good night little girl.


----------



## LuvaBun

I can't see any pictures 

Sorry you are still hurting so bad. I think Holidays always make us remember those who aren't with us anymore.

Jan


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

so so so soryy for your loss i cant see he was a very special bunny to you.


x


----------



## Nancy McClelland

just thought I'd step by and "HI!" my little girl. It's funny, but when you were alive, we didn't think of you as small. You were just so full of life and yourself, and always in charge of any room you were in. We miss you a lot little one. Dad :cry1:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Happy Birthday my little "grumpenbun", you'd be seven now and should still be with us letting us know who's boss!arty:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Today it's been a year. We still miss you very much and look at your pictures every day. Even added some "new" ones to my screen-saver of you. Binky free at the Bridge little girl. Larry and Nancy


----------



## LuvaBun

A sad anniversary

Jan


----------



## Nancy McClelland

well my little one, it's so hard to believe that it's been two years since we had to say good bye. We love you and miss you greatly my bossy little girl. It's just not the same with out our boss. Rest in peace my sweet little girl and binky free--try not to be too bossy--miss you.


----------



## LuvaBun

Time doesn't really make missing them any easier, does it 

I think she and Pernod will be making their presence felt at The Bridge 

Jan


----------



## Pipp

:sad:


----------



## Jaded

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi my little one, we miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Happy Birthday my little girl--you'd be 9 now but probably wouldn't act your age.


----------



## LuvaBun

No doubt she'll be partying, wherever she is 

Happy Birthday, pretty girl

Jan


----------



## LovingMyMiniLop

Im sorry for your loss.....Your Bunny was adorable R.I.P. Rest in Peace Commander Bun-Bun <3


----------



## LovingMyMiniLop

This makes me real sad :bigteajavascript:emoticon(':bigtears:',%20'images/emoticons/bigtears.gif')rs::bigtears:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Still really bummed out even though it's been more than 4 years now and she would be 10+ a few. Bun-Bun was our very first rescue and started our life long love of bunnies. She was an alpha's alpha and we lived in her house. Rest in peace my little girl, we love you and miss you so much.


----------



## fuzz16

Binky free. Im glad she found a home with you to live her years


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

I'm so sorry for your loss. How beautiful Commander is in the photo you included. I lost my rabbit Scout (seven years with me)to GI stasis about two months ago. I know how painful it is to loose these wonderful friends. I'm still crying every day. It sounds as if Commander had a spectacular life and was very much engaged and included in everything. A very lucky bunny to be treated with the love and appreciation and respect that every bunny deserves.

BINKIE FREE IN CLOVER FIELDS AND GRASSY MEADOWS, COMMANDER BUN-BUN!!! And, when you see Scout, please give her a sweet bunny kiss from me


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thank you Fuzz and katherine. There are some wounds that no amount of time can heal. **** it, but we do so miss her!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

So true!!! I have loved and lost many cats and dogs in my 62 years but this is my first rabbit...it seems to me that there IS something especially intense about this grief. When we really bond with a rabbit, I think they entwine with us in some way that makes the experience of their loss so acute. And, of course, when you really know them, they are so delightful and beautiful and fun and loving that they light up your life!


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

Bun we miss you a lot, I miss getting my arm or my feet nudged by you when you wanted attention or when we were in your way


----------



## Nancy McClelland

She will always be "the Commander".


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

Yes, she will always be the Commander. Binkie Free!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

She was our very first bunny. With the bunch I have now, she'd be one of my smallest rabbits, but she never seemed small to me. She was pushy, always got her own way, and was more than happy to let you know you lived in "her house".


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I still hate having to be here, but I can't let the date go by without a rememberance. Today is five long years since you left us, my little girl. Not a day goes by that I don't look at your pics and talk about you. You were such a bossy little bunny but you never seemed to be little. I still miss you running around the house--why we called you "rocket rabbit". Rest in peace my little girl, we miss all your binkies and the help I used to get reading my newspaper.ink iris:


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

I'm so sorry Larry.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

One of the things I really miss about her is she was my 5 pound guard rabbit. She'd lay on the floor under the piano so she could watch the front door and the hallway. When you came in or walked down the hallway, she'd run up to your feet, stop, grunt at you to let you know it was her house and then go back to "guarding" the piano. She was the neatest little rabbit and never left even a single poop outside of the hutch. I sure can't say that about any other we've ever had.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Aww, she sounds so funny. I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE

so sorry for your loss! she sounded so awesome!! thoughts and prayers are with you and your family!!


----------



## Troller

You know I recall you having mentioned in the past about Commanders passing, but i saw this thread and reacted like it just happened. Its because I liked all your stories about Commander so it felt like she was still around. Know that she left an impression larger then her size and years of living.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Thanks again everyone. She came to use in 2002, such a cute little bundle of energy and our first of many. We never had a companion with such a gigantic personality and she sold us on rescuing bunnies. She's been gone now almost as long as she was with us, but she'll never, ever be forgotten.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

your house is not the same with out the Grump N Bun


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Six years--where does the time get to? Seems like just yesterday you were this little furry bundle of attitude and then you were gone, too soon. We miss you every day my little girl and the house isn't the same without our "boss". "Tempus fugit, memento morri".


----------



## pani

ray:

I saw a rabbit for rescue a few days ago called Bun Bun, and was reminded of your Commander.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We love you and miss you my little girl. Seven years today that you've been gone. You gave us such joy and lasting memories. I still remember when we first rescued you, you we're such a tiny little thing and so gorgeous. The biggest things about you were you're attitude an personality. I worry about the rest of my "herd" now as five of them are over ten and Bambi is past her 12th year now. Rest in peace my little girl and binky free my little "guard" bunny.:in tears:


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry

Goodbye commander Bun-Bun binky free you had a wonderful life and hope you love the hay and veggies rainbow bridge  :rainbow:


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry

Has to offer*


----------



## Nancy McClelland

8 years ago today our very first bunny passed to the bridge--she was our very first, not the first to pass the vale. Not a day goes by that we don't talk about you and compare all the other "attitudinal" bunnies we have to you. I always thought it was funny when we'd roll a ball on the floor and you'd attack it and pop it--stopped buying balls really quick and went the wicker route. Rest in peace my little girl and binky free, we love and miss you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi baby girl, just thinking about you and all of our "bridge" bunnies. Bambi will be 17 in February--wish we could have kept you with us that long.


----------



## ArmyGuyDan

still miss our sassy grumpy bun


----------



## Nancy McClelland

She was our very first bunny and truly lived to her name. Still miss you a lot little girl.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Doesn't seem possible that a decade has passed us by already--rest in peace my little one.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Sigh!


----------



## jamesewaller

Nancy McClelland said:


> June 23rd was and always will be a sad day for us. Our very first rescued Rabbit, Commander Bun-Bun was very sick, and passed away despite all of our efforts. We had her for a very wonderful six plus years, so we guess she wasn't a youngster, but it was still hard. She's had a problem with GI Stasis in the past a couple of times, but this time she just didn't recover no matter what we and our wonderful Vet staff tried to do. We will always remember her as a 5 pund bundle of alpha Rabbit. Whenever you went into "her" room, she would run over to you and grunt just to let you know she was the boss. When she was out and about, she lay right at our feet if we were sitting in a chair watching television or using the computer. She would race around the house like a fur covered missile jumping and kicking and make banked turns off of the furniture. Her favorite spot was in front of the sliding door were she could see everything in the backyard and the family room. She will always be rememberd by us as the rabbit that started up our rescue efforts and will be greatly missed--but we will always cherish the many memories we have of our "Commander". Larry & Nancy--my greatest condolences larry they all give so much-to us,-sincerely james waller for joseph r cottontail rip


----------



## Nancy McClelland

11 years have passed but your still with me in my heart and thoughts--you were a great fist bunny.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

12 years have now passed since you left my sweet little one. We only have Cosmo with us now and he looks so much like you and is even an attitudinal hair ball just like you and so sweet like you. Still miss you a lot, sweetie.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Where does the time go? 13 years since you left us. You were our very first and the reason we have rescued and re-homed 49 others. Wish you'd have been with us longer. Rest in peace my sweet girl and binky free.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

A salute to one bossy bun.


----------



## Zeldasbunmom2021

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Catlyn

May she always be remembered as the first of many good little steps.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Hi again my little girl--hard to believe you left for the bridge 14 years ago. "Tempis fugit, moment mori". I still remember how tiny you were when we first rescued you and how you came to "boss" of the house and your favorite spot under the piano or how you'd push my feet out of your way so you could lay on the floor in front of my chair. Still a pain in the heart and miss you so darn much.


----------



## BunLover

RIP and binky free little bun


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I hate when I miss something--last month would have bee 20 years since you came into our life and started us out on "the bunny rescue trail"--still think of you all the time, love, miss you.......................


----------

